# Our underwater photography web site



## cdscuba (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this web site. Just got our web site for our business up and running. Please check it out. I have alot more work to do on it, add more photos,add photo names and captions but let me know how you like so far. www.UnderwaterImagesbyCherylandDoug.com


----------



## Fang (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazing shots you have there, the URL is like really long though, LOL.


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 13, 2008)

Great photos. I clicked the link so the URL can be as long as they want lol.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice site!  I have always loved looking at underwater photography.

I gotta agree - -that is a really LONG url!  You could do something like www.kneisleyunderwater.com or something like that.... 

Either way, no biggie, it is your site and you aren't really selling anything that would require people to remember the URL, so I don't think its a big deal


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 13, 2008)

ooooh I love the pics and am envious of anyone who can do the whole scuba diving thing, I cant even watch movies or shows with underwater sceen without feeling nervous LOL


----------



## cdscuba (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, glad you like the photos. I just added some new photographs to our web site. Please check it out. www.underwaterimagesbycherylanddoug.com      Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Ms Ahli (Apr 2, 2008)

amazing shots

liked it


----------



## ravikiran (Apr 8, 2008)

Hai Cheryl and Dough,

Congratulations on hosting your website. It's a great website on underwater photography. It's hosting great pictures.

But I can suggest some points to be implemented. As I observe your's is a commercial website and you would like people to navigate your site and order your images. For that to happen you should be available on the first page of google search.

You have to optimize your website for search engine. You can attach a blog to your website and publish your experiences. I can guarantee you'll get most of the site traffic through this blog. This way your site will get popular with those who are interested in underwater photography and they can either directly or indirectly bring you business.

I thought the information might be of use to you. I'll be glad if you need any help regarding blog or search engine optimization, you can contact me at             Ravikiran*DOT*Chaliki*AT*gmail.com

I wish you all success,:thumbup:

amiably,
Ravi.


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 11, 2008)

great pictures, long url tho


----------

